# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية

## هيثم الفقى

نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية
الذي قرر مجلس الوزراء الموافقة عليه بالقرار رقم ٤ وتاريخ ٢٥ / ١/ ١٣٧٤ ه و هو :
١- يسمى هذا النظام نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية .
٢- ليس لهذا النظام أثر رجعي وتعتبر جميع القرارات والإجراءات الصحيحة التي تمت بموجب الأنظمة السابقة نافذة كما تعتبر الجنسيات
التي منحت استناداً إلى تلك النظم قائمة ما دامت مستندة إلى صحة الإجراءات والثبوت .
٣- الألفاظ الآتية تؤدي في هذا النظام المعاني الآتية :
أ. السعودي هو من كان تابعاً لحكومة حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظم طبقاً لأحكام هذا النظام.
ب. السعودي بالتجنس هو من اكتسب الجنسية العربية السعودية بمقتضى أحكامها الخاصة.
د. الأجنبي هو غير السعودي.
ه. القاصر هو الصغير وانون والمعتوه.
و. سن الرشد ما نصت عليه أحكام الشرع الشريف.
ز. المملكة العربية السعودية تشمل الأراضي والمياه والطبقات الجوية الخاضعة لسيادة العربية السعودية كما تشمل السفن والطائرات
التي تحمل العلم العربي السعودي.
٤- السعوديون هم :
أ. من كانت تابعيته عثمانية عام ١٣٣٢ ه الموافق ١٩١٤ م من سكان أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية الأصليين
ب. الرعايا العثمانيون المولودون في أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية أو المقيمون فيها عام ١٣٣٢ ه ١٩١٤ م الذين حافظوا على إقامتهم في
تلك الأراضي إلى ٢٢ / ٣/ ١٣٤٥ ه ولم يكتسبوا جنسية أجنبية قبل هذا التاريخ .
ج. من كان غير الرعايا العثمانيين مقيماً في أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية عام ١٣٣٢ ه ١٩١٤ م وحافظ على إقامته فيها إلى ٢٢ / ٣/ ١٣٤٥ ه
ولم يكتسب جنسية أجنبية قبل هذا التاريخ.
٥- يسري حكم الفقرة ( أ ) من المادة الرابعة على النسوة من سكان المملكة العربية السعودية الأصليين اللاتي يتقدمن بطلب استرداد
الجنسية العربية السعودية بعد طلاقهن أو وفاة أزواجهن .
٦- لا تقبل طلبات بإعطاء شهادات بالجنسية العربية السعودية من الأشخاص الذين يطبق عليهم حكم الفقرتين (ب، ج ) من المادة
الرابعة بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا النظام، بالنسبة للقاصر بعد مضي سنة من بلوغه سن الرشد .
٧- يكون سعودياً من ولد داخل المملكة العربية السعودية أو خارجها لأب سعودي أو لأم سعودية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لاجنسية له أو
ولد داخل المملكة لأبوين مجهولين ويعتبر اللقيط في المملكة مولوداً فيها مالم يثبت العكس.
٨- يجوز منح الجنسية العربية السعودية بقرار من وزير الداخلية لمن ولد داخل المملكة من أب أجنبي وأم سعودية إذا توفرت فيه الشروط
التالية :
أ. أن تكون له صفة الإقامة الدائمة في المملكة العربية السعودية عند بلوغه سن الرشد .
ب. أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ولم يسبق الحكم عليه بحكم جنائي أو بعقوبة السجن لجريمة أخلاقية لمدة تزيد عن ستة شهور .
ج. أن يجيد اللغة العربية .
د. أن يقدم خلال السنة التالية لبلوغه سن الرشد طلباً بمنحه الجنسية العربية السعودية.
٩- يجوز منح الجنسية العربية السعودية للأجنبي الذي تتوفر فيه الشروط الآتية :
أ. أن يكون – عند تقديم طلب الجنسية العربية السعودية – قد بلغ سن الرشد ، واكتسب صفة الإقامة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات
متتالية.
ب. أن يكون سليم العقل والجسم
ج. أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك ، وألا يكون قد صدر عليه حكم قضائي بالسجن في جريمة أخلاقية لمدة تزيد على ستة أشهر
المملكة العربية السعودية
وزارة الداخلية
الأحوال المدنية
د. أن يكون من أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد ، ويستثنى من هذا الشرط من ولد في المملكة لأم أجنبية وأب مجهول
ه. أن يثبت ارتزاقه بطرق مشروعة .
و . أن يجيد اللغة العربية تحدثاً وقراءة وكتابة .
ويشفع طالب التجنس بطلبه تصريح الإقامة وجواز سفره ، أو أي وثيقة تعدها السلطات اتصة قائمة مقام الجواز ، وكل وثيقة تتعلق بالجنسية
التي ينسلخ منها ، وكل ورقة تؤيد ما هو مطالب بإثباته بمقتضى أحكام هذا النظام .
١٠ - تمنح الجنسية العربية السعودية من قبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الداخلية ولوزير الداخلية في جميع الأحوال وبدون
إبداء الأسباب الحق في رفض الموافقة على منح الجنسية العربية السعودية للأجنبي الذي تتوفر فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة التاسعة
قبل تقديمه الاقتراح المذكور .
١١ - لا يجوز لسعودي أن يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية دون إذن سابق من رئيس مجلس الوزراء والسعودي الذي يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية قبل
الحصول مقدماً على هذا الأذن يظل معتبراً سعودياً إلا إذا رأت حكومة جلالة الملك إسقاط الجنسية العربية السعودية عنه تطبيقاً لحكم المادة
( ١٣ ).
١٢ - لا يترتب على تجنس السعودي بجنسية أجنبية – إذا أذن له في ذلك – أن تفقد زوجته الجنسية السعودية إذا كانت تدخل في جنسية
زوجها بمقتضى القانون الخاص بهذه الجنسية الجديدة ، إلا إذا قررت وأعلنت التحاقها بجنسية زوجها الجديدة ، وصدر لها إذن بالموافقة على ذلك
من وزير الداخلية. أما الأولاد القصر فيفقدون الجنسية العربية السعودية إذا كانوا بحكم تغيير جنسية أبيهم يدخلون في جنسيته بمقتضى
القانون الخاص بهذه الجنسية الجديدة ، على أن لهم الحق في استرداد الجنسية العربية السعودية خلال السنة التالية لبلوغهم سن الرشد.
١٣ - يجوز بمرسوم مسبب إسقاط الجنسية العربية السعودية عن أي سعودي في أية حالة من الحالات الآتية :
أ. إذا دخل في جنسية أخرى مخالفاً مقتضى المادة ( ١١ ) من هذا النظام .
ب. إذا عمل في القوة المسلحة لإحدى الحكومات الأجنبية بدون موافقة سابقة من حكومة جلالة الملك .
ج. إذا عمل لمصلحة دولة أو حكومة أجنبية وهي في حالة حرب مع المملكة العربية السعودية .
د. إذا قبل وظيفة لدى حكومة أجنبية أو هيئة دولية وبقي فيها بالرغم من الأمر الذي صدر إليه من حكومة جلالة الملك بتركها في جميع
الأحوال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( أ ، ب ، ج ، د ) من هذه المادة يجب إنذار السعودي بعواقب عمله إنذاراً صحيحاً سابقاً لمدة ثلاثة شهور على
الأقل لتاريخ مرسوم إسقاط الجنسية العربية السعودية بمقتضى أحكام هذه المادة وتجري تصفية أملاك الشخص الذي أسقطت جنسيته وفقاً
لنظام تملك العقار كما يجوز حرمانه من الإقامة في أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية أو العودة إليها .
١٤ - يترتب على اكتساب الأجنبي الجنسية العربية السعودية ما يلي :
أ. أن تصبح جنسية زوجته عربية سعودية متى قدمت إلى المملكة ، وقررت رغبتها في ذلك ، وتنازلت عن جنسيتها
ب. أن يكتسب أولاده الذين لم يبلغوا سن الرشد الجنسية العربية السعودية تبعاً لوالدهم إذا كانوا مقيمين في المملكة، أو قدموا
إليها قبل بلوغهم سن الرشد . ولهؤلاء اختيار جنسية والدهم الأصلية خلال سنة من تاريخ بلوغ أي منهم سن الرشد .
أما أولاده الذين بلغوا سن الرشد أثناء دورة معاملة والدهم فيجوز لوزير الداخلية منحهم الجنسية العربية السعودية إذا كانت إقامتهم
النظامية في المملكة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ، وقدموا طلباً بذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ منح والدهم الجنسية العربية السعودية .
١٥ - كل من يتبع المتجنس من النسوة اللاتي له عليهن حق الولاية الشرعية بموجب وثيقة شرعية فله أن يتقدم بطلب مستقل باسم كل
منهن لمنحهن الجنسية العربية السعودية .
١٦ - يجوز لوزير الداخلية منح الجنسية العربية السعودية للمرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من سعودي ، أو أرملة السعودي الأجنبية ، إذا قدمت
طلباً بذلك ، وتنازلت عن جنسيتها الأصلية ، ويجوز لوزير الداخلية أن يقرر فقدانها الجنسية العربية السعودية إذا انقطعت علاقتها الزوجية
بالسعودي لأي سبب ، واستردت جنسيتها الأصلية ، أو جنسية أجنبية أخرى . وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الضوابط اللازمة لذلك .
١٧ - لا تفقد المرأة العربية السعودية جنسيتها إذا تزوجت بأجنبي إلا إذا قررت وأعلنت التحاقها بجنسية زوجها ، ودخلت في هذه الجنسية
بحكم القانون الخاص بها .
١٨ - يحق للمرأة العربية السعودية المتزوجة بأجنبي أن تسترد جنسيتها العربية السعودية عند انتهاء الزوجية بعد عودتها للإقامة في
المملكة .
١٩ - تسري الأحكام الآتية على زوجات وأولاد من تسقط عنهم الجنسية العربية السعودية :-
أ. زوجة من تسقط عنه الجنسية العربية السعودية بمقتضى المادة ( ١٣ ) يكون لها حق اختيار جنسية زوجها الجديد أو البقاء على جنسيتها
السعودية ولها في حالة انتهاء الزوجية أن تسترد جنسيتها السعودية إذا كانت قد اختارت جنسية زوجها من قبل وأما الأولاد الصغار فإذا كانوا
مقيمين في غير أراضي المملكة العربية السعودية فلهم الحق حين بلوغهم سن الرشد في اختيار الجنسية العربية السعودية بدون قيد ولا شرط
كما يخولون كافة الحقوق التي للسعوديين بدون استثناء.
ب. لا يترتب على سقوط الجنسية العربية السعودية عن شخص ما تطبيقاً لأحكام المادة ( ١١ ) سقوطها عن زوجته وأولاده أو من كان يتمتع
بها من ذويه بطريق التبعية .
٢٠ - كل من أقام المدة المقررة لمنح الجنسية العربية السعودية وقدم طلباً للتجنس ثم خرج من المملكة بجواز حكومته الأصلية قبل منحه
الجنسية العربية السعودية وغاب عن البلاد مدة تزيد عن سنة تعتبر المدة التي سبق له أن أقامها كأنها لم تكن أما من سافر بعد انتهاء المدة
المقررة دون أن يتقدم بطلب الجنسية العربية السعودية فإنه يسقط حقه في طلب الجنسية إذا زادت غيبته عن مدة تأشيرة العودة وأقصاها ستة
شهور.
٢١ - يجوز – بقرار من مجلس الوزراء – سحب الجنسية العربية السعودية من المتجنس بها خلال السنوات العشر التالية لتجنسه، وذلك
بناء على اقتراح من وزير الداخلية في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين :
أ. إذا حكم عليه بحد شرعي ، أو بالسجن مدة تزيد على سنة ، لارتكابه عملاً يمس الأمانة أو الشرف .
ب. إذا صدر عليه حكم قضائي بثبوت قيامه بأي عمل يخل بالأمن في المملكة أو اشتراكه فيه ، أو يجعله من غير المرغوب فيهم في البلاد.
٢٢ - يجوز بمرسوم بنا ً ء على اقتراح من وزير الداخلية وموافقة رئيس مجلس الوزراء سحب الجنسية السعودية من المتجنس بها في أي وقت
إذا ثبت أنه قد حصل عليها بنا ً ء على أقوال كاذبة أو بطريق الغش أو الخطأ أو التزوير أو التزييف في الشهود أو الوثائق أو المستندات أوالبيانات التي
قدمها للدخول فيها .
٢٣ - يترتب على سحب الجنسية العربية السعودية من المتجنس بها زوال هذه الجنسية عن صاحبها وسحبها أيضاً ممن كان قد كسبها
من المتجنس بطريق التبعية فإذا أثبت أن من اكتسبها بالتبعية من ذوي الأخلاق الحسنة وثبت عدم وجود ما يمنع منحه الجنسية فتمنح له مع
احتساب المدة الماضية له.
٢٤ - وزارة الداخلية هي الجهة صاحبة الاختصاص الأصلي في تنفيذ هذا القانون والإقرارات والإعلانات والأوراق، والطلبات المنصوص عليها في
هذا النظام يجب أن توجه إلى وزير الداخلية بطريق الإعلان الرسمي أو بموجب إيصال إلى الموظف اتص في الدائرة التابع لها محل إقامة صاحب
الشأن وفي الخارج تسلم للممثلين السياسيين لحكومة جلالة الملك أو إلى قناصلها ، ويجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية أن يرخص لأي موظف آخر في
تسلم هذه الإقرارات والإعلانات والطلبات والأوراق .
٢٥ - جميع المراسيم والقرارات الخاصة بكسب الجنسية العربية السعودية أو بسحبها أو بإسقاطها أو باستردادها تعتبر نافذة من تاريخ
نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية.
٢٦ - مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد تنص عليها الأنظمة الأخرى ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين ، أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين ألف ريال
كل من أبدى أمام السلطة اتصة – بقصد إثبات الجنسية العربية السعودية له أو لغيره ، أو بقصد نفيها عنه وعن غيره – أقوالاً كاذبة ، أو قدم
إليها أوراقاً غير صحيحة مع علمه بذلك . ويتولى ديوان المظالم إيقاع هذه العقوبة .
٢٧ - يصدر وزير الداخلية اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام خلال مائة وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ نشر هذا التعديل ، كما يصدر القرارات اللازمة
لهذا النظام .
٢٨ - يلغى هذا النظام نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية الذي أصدرته الإدارة الملكية السنية رقم ٧/ا/ ٤٧ في ١٣ شوال ١٣٥٧ ، بالموافقة عليه
وما سبقه من نظم خاصة بالتابعية الحجازية أو التابعية الحجازية النجدية كما يلغى أحكام النظم الأخرى االفة لأحكامه .
٢٩ - لا يحق لغير جلالة الملك منح الجنسية لمن لا تتوفر لديه الشرائط المنصوص عليها من المادة ( ٩) وكذلك إسقاط الجنسية عن أي سعودي
لا تنطبق عليه الأحكام المدرجة في المادة ( ١٣ ) من هذا النظام .
٣٠ - يعتبر هذا النظام نافذ المفعول من تاريخ تصديقه ونشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
اللائحة التنفيذية لنظام الجنسية العربية السعودية
المادة الأولى
يقصد بالألفاظ الآتية المعاني المبينة أمامها :
أ. النظام : نظام الجنسية العربية السعودية الصادر بالإدارة الملكية رقم ( ٨/ ٢٠ / ٥٦٠٤ ) وتاريخ ٢٢ / ٢/ ١٣٧٤ ه وما طرأ عليه من تعديلات
.
ب. الجنسية : الجنسية العربية السعودية .
ج. سن الرشد : تمام السنة الثامنة عشر من العمر .
د. الصغير : من لم يبلغ سن الرشد .
ه. السنة : هجرية قمرية .
و. الأولاد : الذكور والإناث .
المادة الثانية
تثبت الولادة في المملكة بموجب شهادة الميلاد أو أي وثيقة رسمية تصدر من جهة مختصة ، وفي حالة عدم وجود ذلك تثبت الولادة بواحدة أو
أكثر من وسائل الإثبات الأخرى من شهادات أو قيود كشهادة الشهود إذا تأيدت بتصديق العمدة أو المعرف المعتمد رسمياً .
المادة الثالثة
تقبل طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب هذا النظام من صاحب الطلب أو من ممثله الشرعي ولإدارة الأحوال المدنية أو ممثلية المملكة في الخارج
طلب حضوره شخصياً .
المادة الرابعة
تقدم طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام لإدارات الأحوال المدنية خلال سنة من تاريخ بلوغ سن الرشد .
المادة الخامسة
يتم احتساب السنة التي يشترط التقدم خلالها بطلب الحصول على الجنسية ابتداء من اليوم التالي لبلوغ سن الرشد .
المادة السادسة
الإقامة الدائمة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام هي الإقامة الفعلية المستمرة وتثبت برخصة الإقامة ، ويمكن أن تثبت بواحدة أو أكثر
من وسائل الإثبات من شهادات أو قيود كشهادة الشهود أو الشهادات الدراسية أو قيود الجوازات .
المادة السابعة
يتعين في طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية :
١. قيد الطلب في سجل قيد الوارد التسلسلي وقت تقديمه ويعطى صاحب الطلب قسيمة توضح رقم وتاريخ قيد طلبه .
٢. تعبئة نموذج طلب الجنسية رقم ( ٧٤ ) وتوقيعه من قبل صاحب الطلب مع وضع صورته الشخصية عليه وختمها من قبل الإدارة .
٣. تعبئة نموذج المعلومات رقم ( ٧٦ ) من ثلاث نسخ .
٤. تقديم صورة طبق الأصل من جميع الوثائق التي يحملها صاحب الطلب .
٥. إعلام صاحب الطلب بما تقضي به المواد ( ١١ ، ٢٢ ، ٢٦ ) من النظام وأخذ توقيعه بالعلم بما ورد فيها .
المادة الثامنة
أولاً: تتولى وكالة وزارة الداخلية للأحوال المدنية استقبال وقيد الطلبات التي تو ّ جه لوزير الداخلية للحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٩ ) من
النظام وفق نموذج يخصص لذلك .
ثانياً: تبحث هذه الطلبات مبدئياً من قبل لجنة تشكل من ثلاثة أعضاء لا تقل مراتبهم عن المرتبة الثامنة يكون أحدهم مؤهلاً تأهيلاً شرعياً أو
نظامياً تقوم بالتحقق من الآتي :
١. أن يكون قدوم صاحب الطلب للمملكة بطريقة مشروعة ويحمل جواز سفر ساري المفعول يخ ّ وله العودة إلى بلاده دون قيد أو شرط .
٢. أن يكون قد مضى على إقامته مدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات متتالية بموجب رخصة إقامة نظامية وفقاً لأحكام نظامها الخاص .
٣. أن يكون من أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد .
ثالثاً: في ضوء ما يقدمه صاحب الطلب من معلومات تقيم هذه اللجنة الطلبات من خلال ثلاثة عناصر تمثل في مجموعها ( ٣٣ ) نقطة موزعة
على النحو التالي :
١. الإقامة لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات متتالية ومجموع نقاطها ( ١٠ ) نقاط .
٢. المهنة والتي تثبت من خلال المؤهلات العلمية التي يحملها صاحب الطلب في التخصصات التي تحتاج إليها البلاد ومجموع نقاطها لا
يزيد عن ( ١٣ ) نقطة ولا يحتسب لصاحب الطلب إلا مؤهل واحد وذلك على النحو التالي:
أ. شهادة الدكتوراة في الطب أو الهندسة ( ١٣ ) نقطة .
ب. شهادة الدكتوراة في العلوم الأخرى ( ١٠ ) نقاط .
ج. شهادة الماجستير ( ٨ ) نقاط .
د. شهادة البكالوريوس ( ٥ ) نقاط .
٣. الروابط الأسرية ويتم من خلالها التأكد من وجود أقارب سعوديين لصاحب الطلب ومجموع نقاطها لا يزيد عن ( ١٠ ) نقاط موزعة على
النحو التالي :
أ. إذا كان الأب سعودياً فيحصل على ( ٣ ) نقاط .
ب. إذا كانت الأم ووالدها سعوديين فيحصل على ( ٣ ) نقاط ، أما إذا كانت الأم وحدها سعودية فيحصل على ( نقطتين ) .
ج. إذا كانت الزوجة ووالدها سعوديين فيحصل على ( نقطتين ) ، أما إذا كانت الزوجة وحدها سعودية فيحصل على ( نقطة واحدة ) .
د. إذا كان له أولاد وإخوة سعوديون يزيد عددهم عن اثنين فيحصل على ( نقطتين ) ، أما إذا كانوا لا يزيدون عن اثنين فيحصل على ( نقطة
واحدة ) .
رابعاً: إذا حصل صاحب الطلب على ( ٢٣ ) نقطة كحد أدنى توصي اللجنة بالمضي في دراسة طلبه ، وإذا لم يحصل على هذا الحد فتوصي بحفظ
الطلب .
خامساً: الطلبات التي تتم التوصية بالمضي في دراستها تستكمل بقية إجراءاتها بموجب المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام وتعرض على لجنة التجنس
المشكلة بالقرار الوزاري رقم ٢٥٧٧ وتاريخ ١٣ / ١٠ / ١٤٢٣ ه لإصدار التوصية النهائية وعرضها على وزير الداخلية .
المادة التاسعة
لا تثبت صفة الإقامة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام إلا بموجب رخصة الإقامة وفقاً لأحكام نظامها الخاص ، ولا تعتبر الإقامة بدون
رخصة أو مدد الإقامة غير المشروعة مهما طال أمدها مؤهلاً لطلب منح الجنسية .
المادة العاشرة
يثبت شرط سلامة العقل والجسم المنصوص عليه في المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام بموجب تقرير طبي صادر من مستشفى حكومي .
المادة الحادية عشر
أصحاب المهن التي تحتاج إليها البلاد المنصوص عليهم في المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام هم المتميزون من العلماء والأطباء والمهندسين وأصحاب
التخصصات النادرة ويثبت ذلك بموجب ما يقدمونه من مؤهلات وإفادة الجهة ذات العلاقة بالمهنة .
المادة الثانية عشر
يتعين في طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام اتخاذ الإجراءات التالية :
١. تقديم صورة مصدقة من المؤهلات العلمية والعملية مع ترجمتها وتصديقها إذا كانت بغير اللغة العربية وإيضاح إنتاجه العلمي أو
الفني أو الفكري واللغات التي يجيدها .
٢. تقديم بيان عن ثروته داخل المملكة وخارجها ومصادر رزقه .
٣. تقديم شهادة مصدقة من الجهة التي يعمل بها تحدد طبيعة عمله ومقدار دخله الشهري .
٤. تقديم إقرار عن المذهب الديني والنشاط السياسي أو الحزبي والخدمات العسكرية السابقة .
٥. تقديم صورة طبق الأصل من جميع الوثائق التي يحملها صاحب الطلب .
٦. تعبئة نموذج طلب الجنسية رقم ( ٧٥ ) وتوقيعه من صاحب الطلب مع وضع صورته الشخصية عليه وختمها من قبل الإدارة .
٧. تعبئة نموذج المعلومات رقم ( ٧٦ ) من ثلاث نسخ .
٨. إفهام صاحب الطلب بما تقضي به المواد ( ١١ ، ٢٢ ، ٢٦ ) من النظام وأخذ توقيعه بالعلم بما ورد فيها .
المادة الثالثة عشر
يثبت شرط إجادة اللغة العربية المنصوص عليه في المادتين ( ٨ ، ٩ ) من النظام بموجب محضر يعد على نموذج يخصص لكل منهما على حدة .
المادة الرابعة عشرة
تثبت الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام ، والفقرة ( ج ) من المادة ( ٩ ) من النظام بالآتي :
١. شهادة موقعة من إمام مسجد الحي الذي يسكن فيه .
٢. شهادة عن سلوكه من الجهة التي ينتسب إليها أو يعمل بها .
٣. إقراره بأنه لم يسبق الحكم عليه بحكم جنائي أو قضائي أو بعقوبة السجن لجريمة أخلاقية .
٤. خلو صحيفة الحالة الجنائية من السوابق .
٥. عدم وجود ملاحظات أو قيود مسجلة لدى الجهات اتصة .
المادة الخامسة عشر
تقدم طلبات استرداد الجنسية المنصوص عليها في المادة ( ١٢ ) من النظام لإدارات الأحوال المدنية أو لممثليات المملكة في الخارج خلال سنة من
تاريخ بلوغ سن الرشد .
المادة السادسة عشر
تقدم طلبات الحصول على الجنسية بموجب المادتين ( ١٤ ، ١٦ ) من النظام لإدارات الأحوال المدنية .
المادة السابعة عشر
أولاً : يترتب على إكتساب الأجنبي الجنسية أن تصبح جنسية زوجته سعودية متى قدمت إلى المملكة وقررت رغبتها في ذلك وتنازلت عن
جنسيتها أمام قا ٍ ض أو كاتب عدل .
ثانياً: تتولى إدارات الأحوال المدنية إكمال الإجراءات اللازمة لتسجيل زوجة المتجنس وأولاده الذين لم يبلغوا سن الرشد في السجل المدني ممن
تنطبق عليهم أحكام المادة ( ١٤ ) من النظام .
المادة الثامنة عشر
إذا مارس الأولاد الذين يكتسبون الجنسية تبعاً لوالدهم حق اختيار جنسية والدهم الأصلية المنصوص عليه في المادة ( ١٤ ) من النظام فيجب
عليهم إعلان اختيارهم أمام أي من إدارات الأحوال المدنية أو ممثليات المملكة في الخارج خلال سنة من تاريخ بلوغ أي منهم سن الرشد وتسليم ما
بحوزتهم من وثائق سعودية .
المادة التاسعة عشر
يصدر وزير الداخلية القرارات اللازمة لمنح الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ١٤ ) من النظام للأولاد الذين بلغوا سن الرشد أثناء دورة معاملة والدهم .
المادة العشرون
لا تنقطع صفة الإقامة المقررة لمنح الجنسية لمن تغيب عن أراضي المملكة قبل تقدمه بطلب الجنسية لمدة لا تزيد عن مدة تأشيرة العودة ، كما لا
يعتبر انقطاعاً التغيب لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة في حال تقديم طلب الجنسية .
المادة الحادية والعشرون
يتم بقرار من وزير الداخلية منح الجنسية للمرأة الأجنبية المتزوجة من سعودي بموجب المادة ( ١٦ ) من النظام إذا قدمت طلباً بذلك وتوفرت
الضوابط التالية :
١. ثبوت قيام العلاقة الزوجية على الوجه الشرعي .
٢. أن تعلن تنازلها عن جنسيتها الأصلية أمام قا ٍ ض أو كاتب عدل .
٣. أن يكون الزواج وفق التعليمات المنظمة لزواج السعودي من أجنبية .
٤. أن تقدم إقراراً بأنه لم يسبق الحكم عليها بحكم قضائي في جريمة جنائية أو أخلاقية .
٥. عدم وجود ملاحظات أو قيود مسجلة عليها لدى الجهات اتصة .
٦. أن تكون مقيمة في المملكة .
٧. أن يمضي على الزواج مدة ( ٥ ) سنوات على الأقل ويمكن الإكتفاء بمضي جزء من هذه المدة وفق التفصيل التالي :
أولاً: مضي ( ٤ ) سنوات على الزواج إذا لم تنجب وتحققت حالة أو أكثر من الحالات التالية :
أ. إذا كان أحد إخوتها أو إحدى أخواتها يحمل الجنسية السعودية .
ب. إذا كانت مولودة في المملكة من أبوين أجنبيين .
ج. إذا كان الزوج من أقاربها .
د. إذا كان الزوج من أصحاب المهن مثل ( الأطباء والمهندسين ) .
ه. إذا كان فارق السن بينها وبين زوجها لا يتجاوز ( ٥ ) سنوات .
ثانياً: مضي ( ٣ ) سنوات على الزواج إذا تحققت إحدى الحالات التالية :
أ. إذا لم تنجب ولها أكثر من أخ أو أخت يحمل الجنسية السعودية .
ب. إذا أنجبت ولداً واحداً وليس لها أقارب سعوديين .
ثالثاً: مضي ( سنتين ) على الزواج إذا لم تنجب وكانت أمها تحمل الجنسية السعودية ولم تتوفر لديها شروط المادة ( ٨) من النظام .
رابعاً: مضي ( سنة واحدة ) على الزواج إذا أنجبت ولداً واحداً وتحققت حالة أو أكثر من الحالات التالية :
أ. إذا كان أحد إخوتها أو إحدى أخواتها تحمل الجنسية السعودية .
ب. إذا كانت مولودة في المملكة من أبوين أجنبيين .
ج. إذا كان الزوج من أقاربها .
د. إذا كان الزوج من أصحاب المهن مثل ( الأطباء والمهندسين ) .
ه إذا كان فارق السن بينها وبين زوجها لا يتجاوز ( ٥ ) سنوات .
خامساً: يكتفى بالمدة التي مضت على الزواج إذا تحققت إحدى الحالات التالية :
أ. إذا كان والدها سعودياً بالتجنس ولم تحصل على الجنسية تبعاً له .
ب. إذا أنجبت أكثر من ولد .
ج. إذا أنجبت ولداً واحداً وكانت أمها سعودية .
د. إذا أنجبت ولداً واحداً وكان لها أكثر من أخ أو أخت يحمل الجنسية السعودية .
ه.إذا كانت مولودة في المملكة من أم سعودية وتتوفر لديها شروط المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام.
سادساً: تحتسب مدة الزواج السابقة من زوج سعودي لغرض إكمال المدة المقررة إذا كان لها أولاد من زوجها السابق .
المادة الثانية والعشرون
يتم بقرار من وزير الداخلية منح الجنسية لأرملة السعودي الأجنبية بموجب المادة ( ١٦ ) من النظام إذا قدمت طلباً بذلك وتوفرت الضوابط التالية
:
١. ثبوت ترملها من زوجها السعودي شرعاً .
٢. أن تعلن تنازلها عن جنسيتها الأصلية أمام قا ٍ ض أو كاتب عدل .
٣. عدم زواجها بعد وفاة زوجها .
٤. أن تكون مقيمة في المملكة .
٥. أن تقدم إقراراً بأنه لم يسبق الحكم عليها بحكم قضائي في جريمة جنائية أو أخلاقية .
٦. عدم وجود ملاحظات أو قيود مسجلة عليها لدى الجهات اتصة .
٧. أن يكون لها من زوجها السعودي المتوفى أو من زوج سعودي سابق ولد أو أكثر بلغ سن الرشد أو قارب ذلك .
المادة الثالثة والعشرون
لا تقبل الإقرارات والإعلانات المتعلقة بطلب اكتساب الجنسية أو التنازل عنها إلا من صاحب الطلب شخصياً أو من ممثله الشرعي وتؤخذ الإقرارات
والإعلانات أمام الموظف اتص في أي من إدارات الأحوال المدنية أو ممثليات المملكة في الخارج .
المادة الرابعة والعشرون
يتحقق الإنذار الذي يسبق إسقاط الجنسية عن السعودي وفقاً للمادة ( ١٣ ) من النظام بإعلانه طبقاً لما قضى به نظام المرافعات الشرعية
ولائحته التنفيذية .
المادة الخامسة والعشرون
يجب على من يفقد جنسيته السعودية أن يقدم الوثائق السعودية لأي من إدارات الأحوال المدنية أو ممثليات المملكة في الخارج .
المادة السادسة والعشرون
إذا مارس الأولاد الصغار الذين يقيمون خارج أراضي المملكة حق اختيار الجنسية السعودية المنصوص عليه في الفقرة (أ) من المادة ( ١٩ ) من
النظام فيجب عليهم إعلان اختيارهم حين بلوغهم سن الرشد أمام ممثلية المملكة في البلد الذي يقيمون فيه .
المادة السابعة والعشرون
جميع الطلبات المنصوص عليها في النظام تو ّ جه إلى وزير الداخلية .
المادة الثامنة والعشرون
يصدر وزير الداخلية القرارات اللازمة لمنح الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ٨ ) من النظام .
المادة التاسعة والعشرون
يصدر وزير الداخلية القرارات اللازمة لفقد الجنسية بموجب المادة ( ١٦ ) من النظام .
المادة الثلاثون
منح الجنسية لا يعفي المتجنس من أحكام الأنظمة في بلاده في حال كانت تلك الأنظمة تشترط أخذ الأذن المسبق للتخلي عن جنسية بلاده
واكتساب جنسية جديدة وعليه أن يستحصل على هذا الأذن على مسئوليته الخاصة .
المادة الحادية والثلاثون
من أبدى أمام السلطة اتصة – بقصد إثبات الجنسية له أو لغيره أو بقصد نفيها عنه وعن غيره – أقوالاً كاذبة أو قدم إليها أوراقاً غير صحيحة
يحال إلى هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق لتتولى التحقيق في ذلك حسب الاختصاص .
المادة الثانية والثلاثون
تتولى وكالة وزارة الداخلية للأحوال المدنية التنسيق مع الأمن العام حيال إبلاغها عند تسجيل أي من الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة ( ٢١ )
من النظام في السجل الخاص بالحالة الجنائية للمتجنس خلال السنوات العشر التالية لحصوله على الجنسية .
المادة الثالثة والثلاثون
تتولى إدارة الأحوال المدنية المعنية بتنفيذ المرسوم أو القرار الخاص باكتساب الجنسية أو بسحبها أو بإسقاطها أو باستردادها إبلاغ الجريدة
الرسمية ( أم القرى ) لنشر ذلك تطبيقاً لحكم المادة ( ٢٥ ) من النظام .
المادة الرابعة والثلاثون
يراعى في تطبيق أحكام النظام الاتفاقيات الدولية والإقليمية والثنائية التي تبرمها المملكة مع الدول الأخرى مع الأخذ في الاعتبار مبدأ المعاملة
بالمثل .
المادة الخامسة والثلاثون
تنشر هذه اللائحة في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بها من تاريخ نشرها.

----------


## فاطمة الزهراء

:Drug:  :M20(32): السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على الموافقة سيدتي المحترمة 
اريد بعض الاستفسارات  
انا  جزائرية مقيمة في بلدي المشكلة العويصة هي ان خطيبي يقيم في المملكة العربية بالضبط في جدة  له الجنسية و الاقمة السعودية 
لما ذهب للاستفسار في القنصلية الجزائرية و السعودية على ماهي الاجراءات لقدومي انا زوجته الى جدة 
فكان الرد من كلا الجهتين انه لا يمنح لي الجزائريين  الاقامة في ارض المملكة 
لماذا  كلا الطرفين  يلقيب الملامة على الاخر و بقينا نحن الى وسط هذه القوانين
نحن في  توهان نريد فقط طوق النجات 
لماذا هذه القوانين  تحرمنا من اثنان يحبان بعضهما و يريدان اكمال الحياة  مع بعضهما  
علاقتنا في خطر نريد فقط  من يمد لنا  يد النجاة  ارجو المساعدة من فضلك 
شكرا  سيدتي المحترمة [/B]

----------


## ghadeer7

salam
i wanted to ask regarding obtainig the saudi citizenship
am jordanian who was born i saudi arabia,& live there consequently 12c years, my parnts resided there for 25 years, i got married to saudi citizen & get boy child he is now 11 years old. we re divorced & the boy is staying with him,
what is the possibility to apply successfully for the citizenship & what is te procedure ?
if you can provide me with links & lawyer who can follow up

regards

----------


## feelings

أ. شهادة الدكتوراة في الطب أو الهندسة ( ١٣ ) نقطة .


سؤالي:

هل دكتوراة علوم حاسب تعتبر من الهندسة ؟

حيث ان تخصص هندسة حاسب مختلف عن علوم حاسب.

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## محمد فخري

محامي ومستشار قانوني عضو اتحاد المحامين العرب

----------


## Ahmad88

اعتقد في القريب العاجل سيتم منح الجنسية لمن يستحقها

----------

